# Vaping and allergies



## Resistance (29/6/18)

https://www.livestrong.com/article/519369-side-effects-of-vegetable-glycerin/

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 2


----------



## Resistance (29/6/18)

@admin could not fine the vaping and allergies thread and would appreciate if someone could move it there please

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/18)

Is there a way for one to test if you may be allergic to VG or PG ect?

About 3 months back I started getting spots on my body and rash like blemishes also the tissue around my eyes became very red and swollen.

The doctors said it looks like a allergic reaction to something so I did some blood tests for the basic items but nothing turned up. 

I did not mention to the doctor that I vape because I didn't think that would be the issue but now I'm thinking maybe I should go back for a check up as the rash and blemishes have still not gone away.

I find it strange though because I have been vaping over 2 years and only now this started happening.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (29/6/18)

Hi.it could be a build up or it could be delayed.It could even be new. some people build up intolerance while for some it is just part of the package from the start.
I have allergies to pineapple,coconut,cabbage and peas.but i can eat split pea soup most probably due to it boilng for long periods and have always had reactions to vaping in some way.When I joined the forum in December last year we had discussed this, but options is still limited and in an industry this big its sad in a way.
Then @Faiyaz Cheulkar asked me the same question I still didn't find an answer to.
I know people who can't eat apples and it sudenly just developed or or gotten worse.
I also bought e-juice and some i didn't do so well with,but i did well with strange fruits from rac city or so I think...not 100 percent sure it did affect me.
Maybe the juice or VG you using lately.
Maybe an underlying allergy you didnt know about.
Maybe coconut???cause then it could be the VG.
PG Im not to sure about it being bad at all I vaped it pure and all i did was choke...its dry but you can drink it type of stuff.and it taste like the smell you get in a hospital.
So try something different an see what happens or take an Allergex and see if the problem goes away.Then we can pinpoint your case.
Mine I'm sure its the Vg.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (29/6/18)

Has anyone noticed bloating,not to be confused with weight gain or just the feeling of uncomfortableness ?

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/6/18)

I used to smoke on the seat and ever since I quit my movements have been irregular, kind of constipated most of the time and consequently bloated.
But also my daily workout has reduced since I moved to Sa. My apartment was on third floor of a three storey building and I used to take the stairs, at least four times a day, walk to the store's. In Mumbai there is a no smoking policy in all IT parks so we had to walk at least half a km to come out of the IT complex to smoke. Here it's all convenient and hardly any walking so this might be a cause to my problem.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (29/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I used to smoke on the seat and ever since I quit my movements have been irregular, kind of constipated most of the time and consequently bloated.
> But also my daily workout has reduced since I moved to Sa. My apartment was on third floor of a three storey building and I used to take the stairs, at least four times a day, walk to the store's. In Mumbai there is a no smoking policy in all IT parks so we had to walk at least half a km to come out of the IT complex to smoke. Here it's all convenient and hardly any walking so this might be a cause to my problem.


I might be wrong but there might be more to this than you think.
Try differnt juice brand or VG brand and see.
That problem you had with the pineapple diy.did it happen again?

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (29/6/18)

Resistance said:


> I might be wrong but there might be more to this than you think.
> Try differnt juice brand or VG brand and see.
> That problem you had with the pineapple diy.did it happen again?
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Since ramzan I am mostly on nic salts, tried three different brands and now switched to DIY nic salts. Cant see much difference. 
A month after recovering from the DIY pineapple incident, I tried the same juice to see if the allergy comes back, it didn't. 
Cant seem to find the real cause behindthis allergy and what triggers it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (29/6/18)

Please share if you have a bad day.meanwhile i'l see if i can source some non palm VG to test.
Im totally not mixing with PG anymore except for flavourings.switched my freebase to VG , I'll post my experience and then mix just PG batch and test that aswell.


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Since ramzan I am mostly on nic salts, tried three different brands and now switched to DIY nic salts. Cant see much difference.
> A month after recovering from the DIY pineapple incident, I tried the same juice to see if the allergy comes back, it didn't.
> Cant seem to find the real cause behindthis allergy and what triggers it.



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (29/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Is there a way for one to test if you may be allergic to VG or PG ect?
> 
> About 3 months back I started getting spots on my body and rash like blemishes also the tissue around my eyes became very red and swollen.
> 
> ...



hi, may I ask, is the rash very itchy ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/6/18)

vicTor said:


> hi, may I ask, is the rash very itchy ?



Yea it does get extremely ittchy at times. The rash looks like a cluster of red dots.

I have been treating it with cream but at moment it's not going away, they have faded slightly but not disapeard and still itchy from time to time.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (30/6/18)

What parts of your body if i may ask ,is it in your face aswell?


Clouds4Days said:


> Yea it does get extremely ittchy at times. The rash looks like a cluster of red dots.
> 
> I have been treating it with cream but at moment it's not going away, they have faded slightly but not disapeard and still itchy from time to time.



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/6/18)

Resistance said:


> What parts of your body if i may ask ,is it in your face aswell?
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



No not on my face only reaction I had on my face was around my eyes where they were red and swollen but that has gone away.

As for the rashes they mostly appear on my stomach and upper leg, sometimes also on my arm just behind my armpit.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (30/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Is there a way for one to test if you may be allergic to VG or PG ect?



In terms of a medical blood test or skin test, unfortunately not.



Clouds4Days said:


> As for the rashes they mostly appear on my stomach and upper leg, sometimes also on my arm just behind my armpit.



This is starting to sound more like a skin condition that happen due to dry weather this time of year. You did mention it started about 3 months back. If it's really serious and uncomfortable you need to go see a dr or dermatologist. But if not just change your soap for the winter months or get some body cream.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (30/6/18)

https://www.emedicinehealth.com/food_allergy/article_em.htm.heres a link to an article with other threads.
I personally have changed quite a few things in my vape juice.
I did a few weeks just vg.
Then changed my nic to VG based nic
Did just pg 
bought different juice brands
And I can only assume one thing that its my VG
So my advice is go back to the Gp and tell him you are vaping and take your juice with or self diagnose by eliminating.
It might be a new brand of juice it might even be a brand of soap like @Adephi said maybe a new brand of fabric softner.
My point is there's too little info out there that can pin it for you ,but eliminate certain Things and see what changes for you.

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (30/6/18)

http://dermutopia.com/can-you-get-a-skin-allergy-from-vaping/
This may also help

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (30/6/18)

Clouds4Days said:


> Yea it does get extremely ittchy at times. The rash looks like a cluster of red dots.
> 
> I have been treating it with cream but at moment it's not going away, they have faded slightly but not disapeard and still itchy from time to time.



I can not confirm 100% but it sounds like you are "PG sensitive", I get/got the exact same thing.

but fear not, DIY with max VG including VG nic and it will go away

I thought i would have to give up vaping but someone on the forum came to my rescue showing me there is a way

also for interest sake, and i only learnt this the other day on another thread, is that certain people are allergic to Nickel (as in the coils), believe it or not, could also be this, but this would be a real long shot I think

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (30/6/18)

Adephi said:


> In terms of a medical blood test or skin test, unfortunately not.
> 
> 
> 
> This is starting to sound more like a skin condition that happen due to dry weather this time of year. You did mention it started about 3 months back. If it's really serious and uncomfortable you need to go see a dr or dermatologist. But if not just change your soap for the winter months or get some body cream.



I have been to both the GP and a Dermatologist already and gone for blood tests. None could give me a solid explanation and said it looks like a allergic reaction to something.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (1/7/18)

Then you need to eliminate.
Or take some allergex and see if it clears up.thinking about it that @vicTor mentioned the nickel thing, it could also be the nicotine.
https://www.everydayhealth.com/drugs/nicotine


Clouds4Days said:


> I have been to both the GP and a Dermatologist already and gone for blood tests. None could give me a solid explanation and said it looks like a allergic reaction to something.



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (4/7/18)

I stopped the allergex for a day.going to see what happens next.still searching for VG though

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/7/18)

This time the allergy was diagnosed as "urticaria", the doctor said it can be food, medicine, dust, high heat that can trigger this, stress physiological or physical can also cause this. 
Since I have ruled out almost everything else I think this might be the cause. 
I think the doctor is right because last time it happened last on easter weekend, I was stressed out because we drove all night from cape town to Johannesburg(lenasia) which took 20 hours because of traffic, and then to kruger national park. The symptoms started on our way back . 
This time its more of a mental stress.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/7/18)

Resistance said:


> Then you need to eliminate.


this is how the doctor tried to eliminate for me , more than 100 pricks each with a different substance, he dint try VG or nickel but i should be able to do that at home now that I have gained experience 
View attachment 137667

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (5/7/18)

Oh my no!


Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> View attachment 137668
> 
> this is how the doctor tried to eliminate for me , more than 100 pricks each with a different substance, he dint try VG or nickel but i should be able to do that at home now that I have gained experience
> View attachment 137667



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (5/7/18)

I like needles but eina!

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (7/7/18)

I have eliminated some more but still not 100%. I need to get some non palm VG still and start all over.I am felling better though

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (18/7/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar
Does that mean you have a reaction to most things you were tested for?
Was the nicotine test done in the same way?

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RainstormZA (18/7/18)

With urticaria, if no cause was found, you should consider a gluten free diet.

I had the same issue. Gave up all gluten and it went away.

As to the other "itch" condition, it's neurological (I have damaged nerves) and psychological - stress plays a role in the flare-up and sometimes I can't sleep because of it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (18/7/18)

Resistance said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> Does that mean you have a reaction to most things you were tested for?
> Was the nicotine test done in the same way?
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


The test showed positive reaction to pineapple, oranges, chocolate, dust, mosquito bites.
Nicotine test was not done.
My observations however is that the urticaria shows up when I am at my weakest, either mentally or physically..

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (19/7/18)

I think I have an reaction to nicotine.
Still in testing phase,but it looks like it.
Might be because its not burnt anymore but vaporized.still testing though

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (8/3/21)

It's official. I'm allergic to VG. I've been vaping PG 100%

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## RainstormZA (8/3/21)

RainstormZA said:


> With urticaria, if no cause was found, you should consider a gluten free diet.
> 
> I had the same issue. Gave up all gluten and it went away.
> 
> As to the other "itch" condition, it's neurological (I have damaged nerves) and psychological - stress plays a role in the flare-up and sometimes I can't sleep because of it.


Turns out it was neither. I’m officially allergic to nitrates commonly found in bacon, ham, sausage meat, and gammon. I also have fibromyalgia. Blood tests came back for gluten intolerance stating I’m slightly intolerant but not in the coeliac range.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

